# One of the world's oldest frozen babies - frozen for 11 years



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1189975/This-girl-14-years-old-Toddler-Shani-nearly--conceived-decade-ago-embryo-frozen.html


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

A lovely story good luck to the family and gives everyone using frozen embies hope.

Lesley xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ahhh lovely story


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

What a stunning little girl. I melted when I saw that family photo. As always, the comments uynderneath are interesting - "I don't think we should interfere with nature". Hmm, so that person doesn't take cold remedies, or painkillers, or cook her meat, or live in a house?

But, a great happy story.
xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

love this story

gives hope


----------

